# egg quality part 2



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Peter thank you for replying to my last mesg about the amount of embyos I actually got, when I had Et after ICSI this time I have had 1 grade 1 4 cell put back and one grade 1 2 cell put back and I had a 2 cell grade 1 to freeze (EC was Mon ET was Weds) I still am unhappy as out of 14 eggs I don't seem to be doing very well and just think that I must be doing something wrong. Is there anything else I should be doing and I know this may sound a stupid question but I can't find the answer anywhere how many cells do they actually have to get to before they're actually a little person?
Sorry to be a pain I am trying so hard to be ++ but these little neg thoughts keep coming in.
Love Clarex


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Clare said:


> Peter thank you for replying to my last mesg about the amount of embyos I actually got, when I had Et after ICSI this time I have had 1 grade 1 4 cell put back and one grade 1 2 cell put back and I had a 2 cell grade 1 to freeze (EC was Mon ET was Weds)
> 
> This sounds very good
> 
> ...


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Peter, I really appreciate your help.
Have a nice weekend
Love Clarex


----------

